# Moka gizmo to reduce filter capacity



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I've heard there is such a thing as a gizmo that halves the capacity of larger moka pots.

Thanks to an unfortunate clash of eBay and charity shop, I own a 2 cup and a 6 cup! I'd like to just keep the 6 cup but I'd mostly use it for lower capacity, which won't work well unless I can reduce the size of the filter.

So, is there such a thing? If not I may have to keep both (which is my secret desire...)


----------

